# maps update



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

on myaudi.com, I read map version 2015/2016 since March when I bought the car...Audi says that obviously the car has the latest version installed and every 6 months, there'll be an update.
assuming the updates come in january and july (6 months), the description is always the same map versione 2015/2016 even if now is november so the update must be already published...but not yet...
what do you think?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

no reason why the updates would be Jan / July, could be any time


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

jryoung said:


> no reason why the updates would be Jan / July, could be any time


I don't think that is his point. Assuming the updates are bi-annual March to November is more than 6 months and no update has come out.

I'm not aware of any, I have popped my salesman a question to see what he says though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks Tom! I said january july to make an example since Audi says will produce an update every 6 months, I have the car since 7 months and nothing's changed!
could be also november or dicember, but 6 months back (May-June), I've already had the car and I didn't have un update anyway!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the update section on myaudi.com is still not working for the second week..maybe update's coming


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> the update section on myaudi.com is still not working for the second week..maybe update's coming


I just got this response. Looks like its once a year Manu

Audi release new updates every year, to get the update you need to have the car back in the work shop where they will plug the car in and transfer the data from the SD card up date to the cars hard drive.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No no, when you activate Audi connect in the website the first time, you can read that Audi gives updates for three years every 6 months but you have to activate Audi connect before the first six months otherwise they'll count automatically


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't see any Map Update options in myAudi.

Anyway, the process you describe is a bit old hat. Why can't they provide the update OTA via wifi?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Update OTA requires much data, the complete map is 14 GB!
Transmission and speed problems can be annoying for that amount of data.

Today I'll try to disconnect my car from myaudi and from the website because I'm reading that someone has all services working and someone like you or me not..but I think is an Audi's server problem


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I've already had her first service done (15K km) and asked the dealer if there were any software/map updates and was told no. Now, he could have been spoofing me out of lack of interest but it was normal in the past for them to do map update for me whenever I brought a car in for a service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes tried last week at Audi, there are no updates for MMI or maps.
I've also disconnected/connected my car from myaudi.com and in the MMI but nothing changes...I still have some features on the website don't working

@BumBum, what did they do at 15k service? only change oil and filter?
I have my manual in German and I don't know what there is to check in any service..can you send me few pictures in pm please?!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

They did f*ck all for the money if I'm honest but that's standard for Audi service. Yeah, just oil and filter and a 'lab' service which is the computer diagnostic run. Think I'll do the 30K oil/filter change myself and save €100!

Will send you snaps of the service book later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That's what I thought..but we're obliged to give our money for the warranty..
I'll ask if do only main services is enough to keep the warranty and I'll the others by myself like I've always did!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope - the warranty is not affected by where you get your car serviced. All that's required is that you get it serviced in accordance with Audi's service schedule.

Now, if there's serious work that needs doing while under warranty, Audi have the right to insist you get it done at an official dealer - if they're paying for it, they get to decide where it happens.

But no, getting your car serviced, in accordance with the schedule, at third-party garages, does not affect your warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If so is good! Beacause I knew that you can service the car to a not-Audi mechanic but he has to use all original parts and with its prices, the differences would be a few bucks..


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, genuine parts are also a must but, under your standard new car 3-year warranty, the only parts that would be getting replaced in that time would be 'low-risk' parts like oil/air/pollen filters and maybe wipers (tyres are something separate altogether - I've already had tyres replaced on mine) so there's little benefit to be going to an Audi garage for these early services. It annoyed me when they put things like 'Window washer fluid' on the service invoice and charge you €6 for it - it's flipping water you crows!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I totally understand and agree with...I'mt trying to calm down because I'll do services only for the sake of the DSG..because if I'll have a sort of problem, I don't want to put a bomb somewhere because I didn't service the car in Audi. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

When this thread was started, I found I could update my S3 to a 2016 map but could not do the same (using the S3's SD card) to update the TT (Bugger :x ). On myAudi web, it still says 2015/2016 as being the latest.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi's call center said that they are having a server's update so some users can be don't have some features on the website..included maps update.
The version is always 2015/2016 since January but I think they change data anyway so is recommended do update twice p three times a year, if doesn't show a notification before! But I didn't see anything in 11 months!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Open a case with AUK, the book is pretty clear you are paying for a service that includes..

*Online Map updates
The map version delivered can be updated with the first 5 updates which are issued at intervals of 6 months. The current navigation data can be downloaded from the myAudi Platform
at www.audi.com/myaudi and installed in the vehicle via SD card. In conjunction with Audi Connect, the update can be carried out online in the vehicle. In addition it is possible to have the new navigation data installed by an Audi partner at extra cost.*


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Just logged on to My Audi, no map update but they have added mileage & cost trackers.

Also looking at my spec, I now have cruise control - which I don't.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've just spoke with Audi customer care, they knew about this inefficiency, they recorded my data and opened a ticket, I'll have news soon..
regard the map update, will be out in the new year the map version 2016, they confirmed twice update a year.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

No Map Update showing on myaudi for me either


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Courtesy of the A3 forum
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/20 ... 621/page-4

try logging in to MyAudi, and then use the following url
https://my.audi.com/content/gb/myaudi/e ... ce/mapcare
where YOUR_VIN is you VIN number

or, after logging in, just get into your "service" tab in your myaudi page as usual, the url should be something like:
https://my.audi.com/content/...vehicles ... ce/twitter

The "twitter" word depends on what widget you are currently in. Now just replace that last word part "mapcare":
https://my.audi.com/content/...vehicles ... ce/mapcare

Don't copy my url, all you need to do is change the string you have in your url after ".../service/" into "mapcare".

If you still get Service Unavailable, just retry (reload the page), or change "mapcare" to "mapcare1" or "mapcare2"


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good, something useful at the moment..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tried and download the 2016 version..


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all,

So I have downloaded the new map update (for UK&I) - but for the life of me it will not install.

When I try to do the software update it just says "no update found" or similar message on the SD card.

Now I have a mac - so I am wondering if the format is wrong - i did reformat the SD card and try with MS-DOS format but that didn't work either.

Does anyone have a successful story about updating maps with an SD card loaded from a Mac?

Thanks.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you can't update from the car...you have to log in in myaudi website, download the file java to start the download of the map and then insert the sd in the car to update...


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> you can't update from the car...you have to log in in myaudi website, download the file java to start the download of the map and then insert the sd in the car to update...


I am getting my car tomorrow and have already registered it using the VIN from the sales order and the reg no.

2 things

The Myaudi website says my car is a " Sport " ( Its an S Line! )
And the sat nav map update is not available

Not impressed so far....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

some users here and other forum are currently experiencing difficulties with connect services..just wait..if your car is new, you already have the 2016 map version! are 2 updates for year.

regard the sport, maybe it's related to these Audi problems..few days to register your VIN to their system..


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I managed to load 2016 Australian map on my car last week. Seems there may have been something problematic with the Java but OK now.


----------

